

Yo To Invest - jhonovich
https://medium.com/@MattHartman/yo-to-invest-4794bfeea2d0

======
jhonovich
"For example, while I go to Product Hunt almost every day, I get a lot of
utility from the Yo account PRODUCTHUNTED, which push notifies me whenever
there’s a product that gets over 100 upvotes. When I get that notification, I
know to make sure to check out what product everyone’s getting so excited
about."

Huh? That's what Twitter does and it includes a short summary so I know if I
want to go to their site.

~~~
minimaxir
Clearly, Twitter is too complicated.

